# In Search of CA, OR, WA Campers



## KanRes (Jun 6, 2016)

Looking for folks who have 5th wheel campers and who will be in the states of Northern California, Oregon & Washington through the rest of this summer and would be willing to have their rigs photographed for the purpose of promoting the RV lifestyle. Contact Mark for more information. markdunlap@turnoverball.com


----------



## George Gonzales (Sep 12, 2016)

Dealer of new and pre-owned park models, fifth wheels, trailers, toy haulers, and campers, as well asRV service and supplies.


----------

